# FREE Custom Shift Boot - Leather/Alcantara/Carbon Fiber



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for someone with a J30 Maxima that is willing to lend out their shift boot.

I make custom shift boot, e-brake boots, and other parts, and I'm looking to get a pattern made for the Maxima.

I just need to borrow it for a few days, and I'll send you back a FREE custom shift boot. Here are all the materials and colors you can choose from: :::: Shift Style :::: Color Chart

And here are some samples of my work on various vehicles:
































































Thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I have one floating around.
PM me


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> I have one floating around.
> PM me


PM sent


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I replied, I just need to find it and the armrest.
there is no e-brake boot.


----------



## ShiftStyle (Feb 25, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> I replied, I just need to find it and the armrest.
> there is no e-brake boot.


Ok, please send ASAP.

Thanks


----------

